

Making Python Fast - PyPy and Unladen Swallow [slides] - twampss
http://www.scribd.com/doc/35240506/Making-Python-Fast-PyPy-and-Unladen-Swallow

======
avar
How is Unladen Swallow doing anyway? I've had the impression that the project
is stalled, their Subversion has been mostly stalled this year:
<http://code.google.com/p/unladen-swallow/source/list>

~~~
hartror
They're merging into CPython 3K right now.
[http://groups.google.com/group/unladen-
swallow/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/unladen-
swallow/browse_thread/thread/be3d226079c457b1)

------
kroger
Here's the video: <http://blip.tv/file/3871726>

~~~
kingkilr
A small note, these slides are the ones as delivered at PyOhio (which was also
recorded), which are slightly updated from the ChiPy talk.

------
buster
It always amazed me how a python implementation in python can be so much
faster then the original python implementation in C. I didn't take a deep look
at pypy, it's sounds like magic :P

~~~
zsouthboy
It's hard to describe exactly what PyPy does, but it's more of a JIT /
interpreter generator. You write a language using RPython (which is more
static than regular python), and PyPy makes a VM for it, or can turn it into
C, or CIL, or... Python on PyPy is the same way.

It makes experimenting with new ideas and languages _very_ easy, and (IMO)
that is the primary reason for PyPy's existence; faster Python execution is a
side benefit.

------
reiddraper
pypy and pypi, it took me the longest time to remember which is which

